# مساعده فى الeddy current



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (11 أبريل 2011)

ياشباب محتاج معلومات عن الeddy current ضرورى ممكن اى حد يضع اى ملف او فيديو او اى شئ


----------



## محمد الاكرم (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام
ادخل واختر
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/EDDY%20CURRENT
http://www.ndt.net/article/ecndt02/322/322.htm
http://www.tutorvista.com/*******/p...tic-induction/application-of-eddy-current.php
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/HighSchool/Electricity/eddycurrents.htm
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationReso.../EddyCurrents/Physics/depthcurrentdensity.htm
http://www.spacialenergy.com/index.html
وفقك الله


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (12 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يحفظك ياراجل ياطيب


----------

